# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Weinig variatie in de keuken

## Leontien

Wat zet de gemiddelde Nederlander 's avonds op tafel als je naar een week kijkt? De Hollandse pot, namelijk aardappelen, groente en vlees. Ook hebben de meeste mensen zo'n een tot drie recepten die rouleren. Vooral in de werkweek wordt er gekookt en in het weekend wordt er makkelijk gedaan. Zo komt op zaterdag vaak een pizza, patat of pannenkoeken op tafel. Dat blijkt uit een onderzoek die is gedaan door de groentefabrikant HAK. 

Bron: nu.nl

Is het bovenstaande conclusie op jou ook van toepassing of doe jij het anders? En hoe eten de Belgen onder ons?

----------

